# cannister vs. HOB



## mairebrown (Mar 18, 2005)

I have always used HOB but was thinking of making the switch. How does maintenance compare? I've read the reviews but still know nothing about maintaining a cannister filter- how often, how much work, how expensive... I'm tired of paying for the prefab inserts for my HOB and I'm really tired of listening to wonky impeller blades. But it looks like some of the media for those cannisters is rather pricey, as well. Will I be disappointed if I make the leap? Opinions?...

(I have a 45 gallon w/1 rusty, 3 jewel, 3 clown loaches & live plants)


----------



## cosmic665 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use both and I like the HOB's better.

The reason being is that I'm always concerned that one day the lids on the Canisters may leak. I think the canisters can do a better job filtering the tank, but HOB's are easier to maintain and get in and out of IMHO. Your choices for filter media are endless in a canister filter. Ultimately I am going to go with pot scrubbers and a nice layer of reusable filter floss.


----------



## cosmic665 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh... I forgot to add that you don't have to pay for prefab filters. I quit using them long ago. All you need is filter floss and a little creativity and You will end up with a much more effective filter than you realized. It sounds to me like you really don't need another filter at all! Especially if cost is your concern, look around on the forums and the net and you will find endless ways on how to improve your HOB. I would only think about getting another filter if my HOB was failing, leaking or could no longer handle the bioload.

Thanks
-cosmic


----------



## mairebrown (Mar 18, 2005)

The wonky impeller blade is irritating me enough that I was thinking of replacing the whole ****** filter. Tried buying a new impeller blade to no avail. Most of the HOBs I've had seem rather noisy.


----------



## mairebrown (Mar 18, 2005)

Oooh.. I just discovered this video from another post and it was extremely informative...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/can ... ilters.php


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i use both. but i like the canister better. stronger flow and filteration. i can also put a greater amount of media in the canister. ceramic rings are my favorite.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I've used hobs and still use one on a 10 gallon i have, which always seems like its clogged..

but as far as canisters.. *** never replaced the media in my canister - only the carbon charcoal. I just clean the floss and re-assemble. I used to be concerned that the lid to the canister would leak but *** had it for several years now with no problems. i'll never go back.

Canister filter impellers can make noise too. I've gotten sand in mine a couple times and its horrible how loud it is, but if you make sure you clean it out real good during maintinance its a non-issue. IMO canisters filter better and are easier to maintain.. this is however just my opinion.

i'll never go back.

a Fluval 304 should be plenty for a 45 gallon with light bio-load and can be had for the price of a good hob.


----------

